# Topics > Smart home >  Smartbe, intelligent stroller, Better World LLC, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - smartbe.co

vimeo.com/smartbe

facebook.com/SmartbeIntelligentStroller

linkedin.com/company/smartbe

Founder and CEO - Guillermo Morro

"Smartbe Intelligent Stroller" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Smartbe intelligent stroller
March 13, 2016




> Smartbe is the first intelligent baby stroller of the new generation. Smartbe is a revolutionary concept as regards design and functionalities which solve both parents' and babies' needs. Smartbe, applies state of the art technology through innovative, minimalist and a safe design.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smartbe, a self-propelling 'smart stroller,' aims to make parents' lives easier"

by Rheana Murray
January 21, 2016

----------

